# Oberon Product Images - Photos Only! :) PLEASE DON'T REPLY TO THIS THREAD!



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I know a lot of us love products from Oberon, but one thing that's always been a little bit frustrating for me is the lack of photos on their official website at http://www.oberondesign.com. The photos they do have are beautiful, of course, but there's typically just one photo per product, and only a single color option is showcased -- even when a design is available in multiple formats, like Kindle 1 and Kindle 2 covers, or small, large, and extra-large journals. Additionally, due to the unique leather-dyeing process, there are color variations even within the same shade.

In an effort to provide a tool to better inform potential customers, I'm going to try to assemble as many "real life" Oberon photos as possible: that is, pictures taken by other KindleBoarders with a wide variety of equipment in multiple different settings, both indoors and out. I hope that, over time, this collection will help people who want to know what a particular color may look like in person (or at close as we can get to that) as well as provide examples of Oberon's products in colors not seen on their website.

For organization's sake, I'll be devoting one post to each design and adding photos to that post as I find them. *To help keep this thread as short as we can, I ask that those of you wishing to talk about the items please start your own thread or direct your comments to existing discussions, like "COMMENTS ONLY ! - Oberon Product Images" or "Post Oberon Pictures Here!!! Help others choose which Oberon is prettiest!", rather than posting here; I love talking about Kindle accessories as much as the next person, but my goal is to keep this thread "photos only."* That way, it will be as easy as possible for us to navigate! 

I'm going to do my best to identify the photographer behind each picture. This gives people the proper credit, and it also allows members a way to contact an individual if they have questions about a particular product or photograph. If you see that I've failed to credit you or you'd rather I remove your name and/or image from this thread, please don't hesitate to send me a private message! The same goes for if you have any questions, comments, or suggestions.

Enjoy!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Saddle:

 

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Saddle (retired button style):

 

Photos by *KindleKay (aka #1652)*, in Saddle:

    

Photos by *reemixx*, in Saddle:

   

Photos by *ILoveMyKindle*, in Green:


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Green:



Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Green (retired button style):



Photos by *Bulimic Cannibal*, in Green:

 

Photo by *Cowgirl*, in Green:



Photo by *Raiden333*, in Green:



Photo by *pidgeon92*, in Green:



Photos by *ravenclawprefect*, in Green:

 

Photos by *witchirsh*, in Green:


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Fern:

 

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Fern (retired button style):

 

Photos by *Kirstin*, in Fern (journal format):

 

Photos by *Mr.Peabody*, in Fern:

  

Photos by *pawlaw aka MXCIX*, in Fern:

     

Photos by *luvmy4brats*, in Green (pictured next to a Pond card holder in Fern):

  

Photo by *NYCKindleFan*, in Green (journal format, pictured next to a Roof of Heaven cover in Purple):


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Saddle:

 

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Saddle (retired button style):

 

Photos by *JediMstr*, in Saddle:

    

Photos by *pomlover2586*, in Saddle:

    

Photo by *DD*, in Green (journal format):



Photos by *frojazz*, in Green:

   

Photos by *webhill*, in Green:


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Red:

 

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Red (retired button style):

 

Photos by *BurBunny*, in Red:

  

Photos by *Kirstin*, in Red:

       

Photos by *Leslie*, in Red (pictured next to Roof of Heaven in Purple (left) and Hokusai Wave in Navy (center)):

   

Photos by *PJ*, in Red:

   

Photos by *Supercrone*, in Red (journal format, pictured with Sun cover, Sky Dragon cover, and Celtic Hounds card holder, all in Red):

 

Photo by *akjak*, in Red:


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Purple:



Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Sky Blue:



Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Purple (retired button style):

 

Photos by *kari*, in Purple:

      

Photos by *luvmy4brats*, in Purple (pictured next to Roof of Heaven, also in Purple -- note the difference in shades):

  

Photos by *bernilynn*, in Navy (retired color option):


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Sky Blue:

 

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Purple (retired button style):

 

Photos by *Avalon*, in Purple:

     

Photos by *CegAbq*, in Purple:

 

Photos by *cheshirenc*, in Purple:

    

Photos by *JUNEBUG5*, in Purple:

    

Photos by *koolmnbv*, in Purple:

 

Photos by *Leslie*, in Purple (pictured next to Hokusai Wave in Navy (center) and River Garden in Red (right)):

      

Photos by *luvmy4brats*, in Purple (pictured next to Butterfly, also in Purple -- note the difference in shades):

  

Photo by *NYCKindleFan*, in Purple (pictured next to Forest in Green, journal format):



Photo by *patchymama*, in Purple:



Photo by *Surfmom66*, in Purple:



Photos by *gwen10*, in Saddle (retired color option):

  

Photos by *ladyknight33*, in Saddle (retired color option):

 

Photos by *pidgeon92*, in Saddle (retired color option):

  

Photos by *Scheherazade*, in Green (journal format):

  

Photos by *Lynn*, in Black (journal format):

 

Photos by *Patrizia*, in Peacock/Sky Blue (special gift, not to be duplicated exactly):


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Fern:



Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Fern (retired button style):



Photo by *pawlaw aka MXCIX*, in Fern:


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Red:

 

Photos by *Oberon Design*, in Red (retired button style):

 

Photos by *Supercrone*, in Red (pictured with River Garden journal, Sky Dragon cover, and Celtic Hounds card holder, all in Red):

     

Photo by *jazzi*, in Saddle:


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Wine:



Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Wine:



Photos by *Forster*, in Wine (journal format):

     

Photos by *JeanThree*, in Wine:

    

Photo from *www.ventana-catalog.com*, in Saddle (extra-large journal format):


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Black:



Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Black (retired button style):



Photos by *Van in Arlington*, in Black:

   

Photos by *gwen10*, in Black:


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Sky Blue:



Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Fern (retired button style and design):



Photo by *Kathy*, in Fern:



Photo by *lb505*, in Fern:



Photos by *VictoriaP*, in Fern (pictured next to Celtic Diamond in Black, journal format; interior wool pad is absent due to special order):

 

Photos by *Vorpaks*, in Fern:

  

Photos by *mlewis78*, in Green (retired color option):


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Red:



Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Red (retired button style):



Photos by *chobitz*, in Red:

 

Photos by *chynared21*, in Red:

 

Photos by *intinst*, in Red:

 

Photos by *Lilly*, in Red (pictured next to Sony PRS-505 in red Dooney & Bourke cover):

      

Photos by *MMXXVII*, in Red:

 

Photo by *Supercrone*, in Red (pictured with River Garden journal, Sun cover, and Celtic Hounds card holder, all in Red):



Photo by *enwood*, in Black (pictured next to Three Graces in Wine):



Photos by *Lare58*, in Black (pictured next to Wolf journal in Navy):

 

Photos by *ZomZom*, in Black:


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Sky Blue:



Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Navy (retired button design):



Photos by *jesspark*, in Navy:

    

Photo by *Kathy*, in Navy:



Photo by *kindle zen*, in Navy:



Photos by *Leslie*, in Navy (pictured next to the black Amazon cover as well as Roof of Heaven in Purple (left) and River Garden in Red (right)):

     

Photo by *Googlegirl*, in Taupe (retired color option):



Photos by *LADennis*, in Saddle (custom cover):


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Saddle:



Photo by *enwood*/*woodjh*, in Wine (pictured next to Sky Dragon in Black):



Photos by *Lizzarddance*, in Saddle:


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Taupe:



Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Taupe (retired button style):



Photo by *Latjoe*, in Taupe:



Photos by *Lynn*, in Wine (journal format):


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Purple:


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

_Click on the thumbnails for full-sized images._

Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Black:



Photo by *Oberon Design*, in Black (retired button style):


----------

